# wanted young leopard tortoise



## wildponey21 (Jan 14, 2011)

[/size]Hi i'm looking for a young leo tort. I have found some on the web but they all seem to coast alot. I just wonder if anyone new where i could find one or if someone had to rehome one. I know how big they can get i and know what they can and can not eat. I two redfoot trots now. Thanks Tabatha


----------



## Laura (Jan 14, 2011)

Tabatha,
Welcome.. How much are you wanting to spend? 
The cost of the tort itself is the cheapest part.. heating, lighting, enclosures, vet bills.. all ad up. Are you able to afford all that? Its important to find a healthy animal to start with. There are several good reputtable breeders here. You might pay a little more, but it may be worth it. 
You can check with rescues, but leopards dont end up there very often. 
Do you have a yard for them once they get big?


----------



## wildponey21 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well i have the lights i have a 5 ft by ft by 7 ft pen all set up. this summber i will be seting up a 10 by 10 pen in my yard. I have evrything i need but a leo trot. i have two red foot torts now. Now as for when the leo trot is full grown i have 15 by 15 room that i will i trun in a trot pen for them. I found trots but what kills me is the shiping. i live in Rochester Ny. so i don't know of any breeders.


----------



## Greg T (Jan 14, 2011)

Not sure what your budget is, but you won't find any cheap Leo's easily. I've seen them for as little as $90 on Kingsnake, but that doesn't include shipping which can be $30-$50 more. If you want a $20 tortoise, you won't find a Leo for that. Also, baby torts are VERY difficult to keep for the first year or so, so buying cheap one from an unknown breeder may lead to more problems. Paying a bit more for a good tort from a reputable breeder is usually worth the money. Leo's are not common in free re-homes or adoptions either unfortunately, or I'd have a bunch more of them.

Your pen size will be okay for maybe 3 or 4 years, but they will need more space eventually. They like to roam and eat.

Good luck!


----------



## Laura (Jan 14, 2011)

bigger the better when they get older.. 
and you know you will need to keep the redfoots and this Leopard, seperate right? they should not live together...
you can always check craigslist near you, or Pet finders.. see if you get lucky.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Tabatha:

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## wildponey21 (Jan 14, 2011)

I know i won't find one 20$. I also know that i can't kept my red foots and me leo in the same pen. I have one pen for my soon to leo and one for my red foots.


----------

